# New strainers on the ARK



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Indeed. AHRA just removed one from Fractions last week. Many of them will be on the move as the water rises.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Strainers*

Do you have specifics on where these strainers are? We will try to take care of them if we know there locations.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

One I remember is on river left above town but below the boat chutes. Also I seem to remember one river right a couple miles below stone bridge


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Salidaboater said:


> One I remember is on river left above town but below the boat chutes. Also I seem to remember one river right a couple miles below stone bridge


Salidaboater, 

Thanks for posting the warning about strainers. Hopefully AHRA will be able to take them out before the water comes up more and they move to more hazardous places. Could you please be even more specific with the locations? Using deductive reasoning I concluded you're _probably_ talking about above Salida and below the chutes at the low head dam but I _could_ be wrong. Please make it easy and certain for the guys on the job before they load up chainsaws for a day out looking for wood. 

Thanks again,

-AH


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Thanks Andy*

Andy is right the better description we get the easier it is for us to locate and remove the hazard. If you can take pictures and post them on Mt Buzz that is even better. 

We do evaluate each strainer/hazard. They are a natural part of a river corridor and if they are not blocking the only/preferred channel or if they are not in a place that boats or people will likely end up we tend to leave these strainers.

Please let us know what you are seeing and we will do our best to keep the river as safe and natural as possible.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yesterday on 6 to BV we saw several new trees down, but nothing in the current. Just some wood to get picked up and moved at the high flows we are going to see (Fremont Pass is now 130% of average). I would also venture to say more fell this morning. I guided a hike into Browns Canyon today and there were lots of limbs/trees down...


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Salidaboater,
> 
> Thanks for posting the warning about strainers. Hopefully AHRA will be able to take them out before the water comes up more and they move to more hazardous places. Could you please be even more specific with the locations? Using deductive reasoning I concluded you're _probably_ talking about above Salida and below the chutes at the low head dam but I _could_ be wrong. Please make it easy and certain for the guys on the job before they load up chainsaws for a day out looking for wood.
> 
> ...


Sorry Andy, there is one tree river left below the Salida boat Chutes. When you are fishing you don't pay as much attention. It really is fairly close to Salida up river. Definitely a new tree down there. That is the only one I can be real specific on, because I was rowing. Let me see if I can find out a better location the other one I saw below Stone Bridge


----------

